# Festplattenrecorder Panasonic DRM-EX77 Soundprobleme



## DPr (4. August 2013)

Seit einigen Jahren haben wir jetzt das Gerät in Benutzung. Vor ca. einer Woche war beim Abspielen einer Aufnahme ein verzerrter Ton zu hören. Auf dem Fernseher ist alles ok. 
Hört sich ungefähr so an, als wäre der Kanal nicht richtig getroffen (wer noch TV einstellen auf analogen Weg kennt, kann sich den Klang dann ungefähr vorstellen

Wir haben uns gedacht, hat der Sender, bzw Kabelanbieter ein Problem, oder die Arbeiten an den Kabeln im Hausblock momentan - das geht wieder weg. Also nicht wirklich weiter beachtet. der Klang am TV selber war ja ok.
DVD Wiedergabe ist auch ohne Probleme (da zickt nur das Laufwerk selber rum mit Schublade sofort einziehen, wenn man eine DVD einlegen will, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle)
Heute haben wir auf einem öffentlich Rechtlichen HD Kanal eine Aufnahme gemacht, und der Klang war wieder verzerrt. Bild aber ok. 
Den Recorder habe ich wegen möglicher Senderverstellungen durch den Kabelbetreiber die Sender komplett neu installieren lassen. Keine Verbesserung.

Sobald ich auf den Kanal für die Wiedergabe vom EX77 gehe, ist der Klang verzerrt, egal ob gerade nur über den Recorder das aktuelle TV Programm zu sehen ist, oder eine Aufnahme seit Beginn des Problems. 
ABER, alte Aufnahmen, die noch auf der Festplatte sind, können OHNE verzerrten Klang abgespielt werden   

Ohne die Kontrolle von alten Aufnahmen hätte ich auf eine defekte Platine getippt. Bin etwas ratlos.

Edit:
Desweiteren noch ausprobiert: anderen HDMI Eingang, alle Kabel ab und einzeln wieder dran.. keine Änderung


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2013)

Hat der Recorder nen eigenen Tuner, also wählt man das aufzunehmende Programm dort und könnte am TV wiederum was ganz anderes schauen, oder nimmt der einfach Ton+Bild über einen Eingang auf, also zb Ton+Bild kommt von nem TV-Receiver, der an dem Recorder angeschlossen ist?


----------



## DPr (4. August 2013)

Wir können ein anderes Programm schauen,  er einen eigenen Tuner.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Ich hab das jetzt auch so verstanden: wenn ihr am Recorder den Sender wählt, dann ist das ohne Probleme am TV. Aber wenn ihr die Sendung / den Film dann auf die HDD aufnehmt und danach abspielt, DANN ist der Fehler da? 

Der Recorder kann die Aufnahmen ja sicher auch auf DVD brennen, oder? Ist der Fehler dann da auch mit drauf? Auch wenn man nen anderen Player zum Abspielen nutzt?


----------



## DPr (5. August 2013)

Mahlzeit, erstmal danke für dein Engagement.

Wenn der Recorder nur an ist, und man den Wiedergabekanal anwählt, sieht man den am Recorder eingestellten Kanal (welchen man vielleicht aufnehmen wollte..),bei dieser Senderwiedergabe ist bereits neuerdings die Verzerrung zu hören. auf der Aufnahme neuerdings auch. NUR die älteren Aufnahmen sind noch soundtechnisch in Ordnung und verzerren nicht. Und gerade der Umstand, daß die alten Aufnahmen klangtechnisch ok sind, irritiert mich, da dadurch nicht einfach gesagt werden kann, die Platine für den Sound hat einen Hau weg.. weil dann müßten ja auch die alten Aufnahmen verzerren.

Auf DVD probeweise brennen kann ich gerade nicht, kein Medium vorhanden (bisher auch nie wirklich genutzt, da 99% eh irgendwann geschaut und dann gelöscht wurden von der Festplatte)


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Also, da würd ich auch sagen, dass irgendein Chip oder so hin ist, aber nicht der Soundchip, sondern irgendwas bei der Tunereinheit, so dass das Soundsignal, was auf dem Sendersignal drauf ist und empfangen wird, schon falsch umgesetzt wird. 

So was dürfte dann ein Totalschaden sein, weil diese Geräte sich eh nie durchgesetzt haben (also selten sind) und es auch schon was älter ist, da dürfte eine neue Tunereinheit sehr teuer sind (falls es daran liegt und es überhaupt noch Ersatzteile gibt) - und ein neues ähnliches Gerät (falls man nicht sowieso direkt nen TV-Receiver mit HDD nimmt) würde inkl. sogar DVB-C unter 300€ kosten.


Ggf. gibt es ja nen alteingesessenen kleinen Radio/TV-Laden, der NICHT abzockt, sondern ehrlich sich für 20-30€ das Ding anschaut und es FALLS es zB nur ein kaputter Kondensator schuld ist für eine Reparatur dann auch nur 50-60€ nimmt, oder sogar noch weniger (es gibt noch kleine Bastlerläden, die "sogar" auch nur 20€ nehmen, wenn die Sache wirklich in einer Viertelstunde durch "Aufmachen, neues 20Cent-Teil einlöten, Zumachen" gegessen ist.


----------



## DPr (6. August 2013)

Wenn ich mir das aufgnenomme Bild ansehe.. Du hast höchstwahrscheinlich recht.

Welchen HDD TV-Receiver kann mir denn empfohlen werden? Da hab ich nun überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2013)

Habt ihr den auch digitales Kabel-TV? Bei den meisten Anbietern ist das ja inzwischen gratis im normalen Kabelanschluss, nur für "Sondersender" oder HD-Versionen von RTL&co zahlt man extra.

Ansonsten isses halt ne Budgetfrage.


----------



## DPr (8. August 2013)

Da der Anschluß über die Hausverwaltung "verwaltet" wird, müßte es ein analoger Anschluß sein (HD Pay Tv gibts aber auch genug) 
Infos gabs nur, wenn der Anbieter gewechselt wurde


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2013)

Der Anschluss "ist" nicht analog oder digital, da läuft immer beides drüber. Die Frage ist nur: hat der Anbieter bereits alle Sender, die man auch analog bekommt, in der digitalen Version freigeschaltet oder nicht? Die öffentlich Rechtlichen bekommt man so oder so auch kostenlos per DVB-C, einen Teil wie ARD, ZDF und ARTE auch in HD. Und die meisten Kabel-Anbieter haben inzwischen eben auch die gängigen privaten per DVB-C kostenlos in ihrem Netz, aber halt "nur" in SD und nicht HD. Daher wäre es schon wichtig zu wissen, welchen Anbieter das Haus hat.

Zur Not: habt ihr denn nen LCD mit DVB-C? Dann macht da mal ne Sendersuche, dann sehr ihr es ja. Und auch wenn es unklar bleibt: bei den LCD-TVs kann man sich über nen Menüpunkt auch so was wie Signalstärke usw. anzeigen lassen, da steht auch oft ein Netzwerkname, aus dem der Anbieter hervorgeht.


----------

